# Alloy wheel refurb / Powder Coating



## Sonea Fifer (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi there

Just wondering if anyone could recommend me a suitable place (in or near Fife) where I can get my alloys sorted? I bought my car in Sept last year and was advised the alloys were refurbed then - clearly to quite a low specification given one of them already has the lacquer starting to peel. 

I've ran a search and found various companies including Pentland Powdercoating and Chameleon in Renfrew. Now I don't have any experience with any of these companies and thought I'd ask on here for suggestions before I parted with some beer tokens.


----------



## Mat Mac (Dec 11, 2013)

www.fifepowdercoating.com . did a good job on mine . in glenrothes


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

google mike the polisher


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

how about this guy. totally mobile. hes on facebook so worth a look. top work.

http://www.scotwheels.biz/


----------



## Fuzz573 (Sep 18, 2013)

I used pentland (Ppe) a few months ago when they had a deal on for four wheels to be powdercoated inc tyre fitting for £158.
Good finish and were ready next day, found the offer on their website.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Wheelspecialists. Just had mine done amazing job.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

saul said:


> Wheelspecialists. Just had mine done amazing job.


I used their Inverness franchise - top job at a decent price.


----------



## bigjackb (Sep 20, 2013)

werestorealloys is in Kirkcaldy they have a deal on just now check out their website or Facebook


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

I always hear good things about The Wheel Specialist in Edinburgh.


----------



## Sonea Fifer (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions and replies there guys - going to head through to Glenrothes over the weekend and see what they can do


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Sonea Fifer said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions and replies there guys - going to head through to Glenrothes over the weekend and see what they can do


Mikey at fife powder coaters is really good at powder coating , great colours. Pretty rubbish at refurb though :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

The wheel specialist did a great job on mine. Not cheap but a fantastic result.


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

Sonea Fifer said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions and replies there guys - going to head through to Glenrothes over the weekend and see what they can do


Mike is on holiday this weekend...back Tuesday. I dropped a wheel off today.


----------

